# Nintendo ds - best multiplayer games?



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm trying to get my husband interested in playing ds multiplayer games with me. I love the puzzle games but I'd like some we could do together. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

Pokemon Trozei is a good game, if you don't mind the pokemon faces. Also, Tetris is a great multiplayer option.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks, ToiletKitty! I was beginning to think that either: 

1. I was the only one playing on the Nintendo ds; or 
2. I was the only one that wanted to play video games with my spouse!

I'll check out the Pokemon game; I have Tetris so I'll look at its multiplayer option.

Thanks again!


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi dbconsultant,
My wife and I play the multiplayer games in Touchmaster and also Club House Games. Both offer a great variety of multiplayer games for the ds.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Mariokart Wii...lots of fun!

EDIT: Ignore this post, I thought you were asking for the Wii, my bad!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

larcar said:


> Hi dbconsultant,
> My wife and I play the multiplayer games in Touchmaster and also Club House Games. Both offer a great variety of multiplayer games for the ds.


Those were two that I tried from Gamefly but couldn't try the multiplayer mode because I can't get my husband interested enough to get a second ds. I liked both of them, though, and have added them to my "want-em" list! Thanks for the recommendation!



smiddy said:


> Mariokart Wii...lots of fun!
> 
> EDIT: Ignore this post, I thought you were asking for the Wii, my bad!


Hi Smiddy, I figured that you missed the part about it being a ds - I've been reading your posts about Markiokart and figured you wouldn't have time for a ds as well! :lol:


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

You all do know that there is a Mario Kart DS, right?

Has multiplayer - both local & online. A few of the MK Wii "Classic" courses are from the DS edition. Check it out.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

jwebb1970 said:


> You all do know that there is a Mario Kart DS, right?
> 
> Has multiplayer - both local & online. A few of the MK Wii "Classic" courses are from the DS edition. Check it out.


Thanks, jwebb, I'll have to check it out!


----------

